# Elgin bluebird loose ends update



## Kal clark (Apr 1, 2020)

Okay guys as some you know found a Rusty bird last weekend.. the bluebird frame already has a deposit and pending pickup so no asking about that ..but it was missing some parts we made it back there today just got home we found the tires still on the rims ,  fender & the rear rack and a seat no sign  but no front fender still not bad .I don't think the seats part of the same bike looks to heavy but it's cool looking never the less..you think 200 is too much to ask?


----------



## BlakeBrosGarage (Apr 1, 2020)

Pm sent. Ill give you $200 via Paypal


----------



## John G04 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pretty sure thats a bluebird seat


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2020)

It this from the Bike @fordmike65 is buyng?


----------



## Kal clark (Apr 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> It this from the Bike @fordmike65 is buyng?



Possible it's from Same property I found fordmike65 frame  but these looked better ..guess the original rider might have took them off and left in a outbuilding years ago  the seat I found in a different barn I don't think the seat was part of the same ride


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 1, 2020)

Is this an April fools joke?


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 1, 2020)

It’s definitely from the same bike. Unless you Found a bluebird bone yard. Highly unlikely. Throw it in fordmikes box and tell him 200. Don’t sell it separate!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2020)

If it isn't, Mike will be pissed!


----------



## Kal clark (Apr 1, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> Possible it's from Same property I found fordmike65 frame  but these looked better ..guess the original rider might have took them off and left in a outbuilding years ago  the seat I found in a different barn I don't think the seat was part of the same ride


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 1, 2020)

That seat is almost certainly from that bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> It this from the Bike @fordmike65 is buyng?



Whoa!!! Hey @Kal clark ??? I'm betting that saddle and the other parts you mentioned belong to the BB carcass! You stated via PM that if you found any other parts from that bike they would be offered to me to help put it back together! Not cool man!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> Is this an April fools joke?



I really F-ing hope so!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2020)

Gold  o say theres gold in them thare hills....now you can make some $$$$..score thats blue bird....seat.oh ya....


----------



## Kal clark (Apr 1, 2020)

fordmike I really didn't think the seat was part of it... that's already been sold I was going to post it's sold it to Antique cycles..did you still want the fender and wheel thou?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

*PM SENT!!!*


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> fordmike I really didn't think the seat was part of it... that's already been sold I was going to post it's sold it to Antique cycles..did you still want the fender and wheel thou?



Speechless.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> fordmike I really didn't think the seat was part of it... that's already been sold I was going to post it's sold it to Antique cycles..did you still want the fender and wheel thou?



Yes...I want the fender, wheel AND THE SADDLE!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 1, 2020)

Mike I hope you didn’t send this dude money friends and family. Something seems a bit off from him.  Your going to tell me you didn’t think this seat was part of that bike?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2020)

Gold i say  gold.. heres what you need to find..


----------



## BlakeBrosGarage (Apr 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes...I want the fender, wheel AND THE SADDLE!!!



Fordmike65,
I have no idea if this seat came off the bike you bought or not. I bought it with the intention to put it on a custom build Im working on. I will offer it to you for 1500 since you need it. I dont really want to sell it but if you want it, send me a message. 
thx


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

BlakeBrosGarage said:


> Fordmike65,
> I have no idea if this seat came off the bike you bought or not. I bought it with the intention to put it on a custom build Im working on. I will offer it to you for 1500 since you need it. I dont really want to sell it but if you want it, send me a message.
> thx



WTF????


----------



## Kal clark (Apr 1, 2020)

Mike already p.m. me and has threatened to pull his offer on the frame all because of a seat??


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 1, 2020)

Don’t blame him


----------



## Kal clark (Apr 1, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> Mike already p.m. me and has threatened to pull his offer on the frame all because of a seat??



I only told mike I found a few parts , some were for him rims and fender.. the seat I didn't think was part of the bike it looked off  I didn't think it was .


----------



## John G04 (Apr 1, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> I only told mike I found a few parts , some were for him rims and fender.. the seat I didn't think was part of the bike it looked off  I didn't think it was .





Shouldn’t sell parts if you don’t know what bike the part came from. Also for bikes it’s not just a “seat” many times the right seat is impossible to find and expensive. Since the guy that bought the seat from you is trying for a $1,300 profit don’t you think the right thing to do would be give the buyer a refund and send the seat to fordmike?!


----------



## fattyre (Apr 1, 2020)

The bs one has to go through just to get a bike...    Id let that old bird fly away.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 1, 2020)

WOW 
This is Nuts 
WTF


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 1, 2020)

Bike collecting is so much fun!  Look at all the joy it brings.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 1, 2020)

fattyre said:


> The bs one has to go through just to get a bike...    i.d. let that old bird fly away.



That bird ain’t flying anywhere.  Lol. I’m wondering if mike will preserve the crust?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2020)

poop Mike, $1500 still isn't bad for that seat.  I'd still grab it before someone else does.  I might be interested.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> poopoo doodoo Mike, $1500 still isn't bad for that seat.  I'd still grab it before someone else does.  I might be interested.




Really?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> poopoo doodoo Mike, $1500 still isn't bad for that seat.  I'd still grab it before someone else does.  I might be interested.



The sharks are really coming out aren't they! I thought you were a fellow bike bud??? I'm done.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 1, 2020)

this is so comical , it's better than cable. I'm just going to assume the seller isn't a bike guy. that said wouldn't you give the buyer of the bb first rights to any other parts you found, I'm sure it was discussed. I hope the buyer has the seat in hand, if he's willing to sell it for a meager profit as stated above.  i mean come on the sellers reading this thread too. best to offer it to the bb buyer , be cool, be fair, he would prob give a little more than the 200 . it's poop like this that's inching me closer, to leaving the bike hobby


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 2, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> fordmike I really didn't think the seat was part of it... that's already been sold I was going to post it's sold it to Antique cycles..did you still want the fender and wheel thou?





BlakeBrosGarage said:


> Fordmike65,
> I have no idea if this seat came off the bike you bought or not. I bought it with the intention to put it on a custom build Im working on. I will offer it to you for 1500 since you need it. I dont really want to sell it but if you want it, send me a message.
> thx





Robertriley said:


> poopoo doodoo Mike, $1500 still isn't bad for that seat.  I'd still grab it before someone else does.  I might be interested.



It is times like these that it would be nice to have a thumbs down button.  What ugly behavior, is Covid19 cabin fever making this all happen?!


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2020)

If this is all real, has the seller not heard of Google or even checking on here, would have been real easy to find out that was the BB seat!, Daaa!, this whole thing is so stupid its got to be a early April fools joke!!, or man do your homework!, is the guy in Riverside for real?


----------



## Kal clark (Apr 2, 2020)

mrg said:


> If this is all real, has the seller not heard of Google or even checking on here, would have been real easy to find out that was the BB seat!, Daaa!, this whole thing is so stupid its got to be a early April fools joke!!, or man do your homework!, is the guy in Riverside for real?




Yup it was a post on @pril 1st  a few people guessed as much ... It all started with a text we got yesterday 
"Hey Kal.  I'm a friend of Mike Burke aka FordMike.  I know he's purchasing the Bluebird and want to prank him for April fools day.  Are you up to it?"

And yes Mike is quite a good sport. he's still getting the real bluebird frame we found  ,  the seat that was posted was his friend who contacted me about yesterday post and we actually did go back to the original property but nothing else was found sadly , but we did find out a little more about the history of the the bike the tires and rims were removed when a guy had bolted/clamped on gas engine the frame and put on bigger diameter wheels for rideing it out on the fields and dirt backroads for fun back in the late 1940s .


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 2, 2020)

.. some scummy mfkr's right there


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 2, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> .. some scummy mfkr's right there



Yea I didn’t think it was funny at all


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 2, 2020)

I was having fun reading this, I'm happy it was all a joke, so who pranked @fordmike?

-Mike


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 2, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> *PM SENT!!!*


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## HARPO (Apr 2, 2020)

Wow, I was getting anxiety pains reading this until I read it was a joke. 
Hey, you never know with some people out there who might have pulled something like this, sadly.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 2, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Wow, I was getting anxiety pains reading this until I read it was a joke.
> Hey, you never know with some people out there who might have pulled something like this, sadly.



I know! I try to distance myself to people that are up to shenanigans. It’s requires a lot of negative energy. I’m out .  
On the flip side Congrats Mike on your new ride
Play it safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Barto (Apr 2, 2020)

Dag, reading along as we al l did - I was getting pissed and yelled at my computer WTF!!   How could you!!!   Plus a few adjectives...Really glad it was a joke!  Congratulations to @Fordmike for the score...but, now he's Cheating on his Colson's!!!!


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 2, 2020)

My heart is racing. This got me pretty worked up. Holy sh*t!


----------



## Barto (Apr 2, 2020)

@Fordmike, what the hell are you doing up at 4:27 AM checking your email.....That's my best ZZZZZ time!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2020)

Barto said:


> @Fordmike, what the hell are you doing up at 4:27 AM checking your email.....That's my best ZZZZZ time!



Couldn't sleep!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 2, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Couldn't sleep!




it's only a bluebird seat


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm proud to say I never gave AF.


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 2, 2020)

30 minutes later and my heart rate is still elevated. I can only imagine how bananas this was happening in real-time. Man, what a prank.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2020)

I think this dude has this prank beat :eek:


----------



## Kal clark (Apr 2, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I was having fun reading this, I'm happy it was all a joke, so who pranked @fordmike?
> 
> -Mike
> [/QUOTE
> Hey Mike thanks for playing along...I'll PM you later...


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Kal clark (Apr 2, 2020)

And to everyone else...I got a lot of PMs about the situation, and yes the original post about the frame was true Mike's will be getting it , we did not find any missed parts , and he didn't back out that's was part of the injoke to theCabe.. well that was a interesting day. 

 Again thanks to Mike and his trouble making friend


----------



## BlakeBrosGarage (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry everyone, I was asked to do this despite having a previous record on the thecabe for other pranks (1uglynegro).
I figured I was already hated so what the hell 

Anywho, happy April fools day!

I love you all and wish I was one of the lucky spoiled people out there who had a Blue Bird!

To anyone who was offended by this cold hearted prank, feel free to come by my house anytime for a cold beer and a punch to either side of my jaw 
Stay virus free.
Kris


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice work, you all had me going!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 2, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> And to everyone else...I got a lot of PMs about the situation, and yes the original post about the frame was true Mike's will be getting it , we did not find any missed parts , and he didn't back out that's was part of the injoke to theCabe.. well that was a interesting day.
> 
> Again thanks to Mike and his trouble making friend



Now please post a list of everyone who PM'd you trying to bikestab Mike on the seat.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Now please post a list of everyone who PM'd you trying to bikestab Mike on the seat.



That would be a fun one.


----------



## Barto (Apr 2, 2020)

IT WAS A CONSPIRACY!!!!!!!!!!  Love it (well actually I hated it) but then I loved it!!!  Good Job to Kal and Kris!!!  No worries Kris, I don't hate you!

Good Luck everyone!!!  Stay Healthy...I'm riding my bike today!!!  In fact, I can hear Queen singing in the background (I want to ride my Bicycle, I want to ride my bike!).  Crap, now that song is stuck in my head!!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for the prank guys.  With St Patricks rolling by and not one green beer,  I couldn’t handle April fools day going by without a prank.  I roped our new Cabe friend Kal into joining me and Mike was an easy one to get.  We have all heard how easy Mike is.   Then we needed the villain ‍♀️, Kris (aka, one ugly) was perfect.  Thank you to Kal, Mike and Kris for helping out.  Happy April Fools Day!  See you all next year!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2020)

I really love when Kris offers the seat to Mike for $1500!  I spit out my beer when he posted that.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 2, 2020)

...forever to be known as the "April Fool's Bird" ?


----------



## HARPO (Apr 2, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> it's only a bluebird seat




Remember...*ONLY is a 4 letter word*......


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 2, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> I really love when Kris offers the seat to Mike for $1500!  I spit out my beer when he posted that.




Remember when we got Mike with that bogus Monark 4 Sale CL post awhile back?!

Classic!!

You guys are too much!


----------



## higgens (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok now it’s funny


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Remember when we got Mike with that bogus Monark 4 Sale CL post awhile back?!
> 
> Classic!!
> 
> You guys are too much!



Yep, Mike is my favorite punching bag.   I was originally going to just go after mike and have Kal tell him that he was refunding his payment to put the bike up on eBay or something like that.  Kal was too nice but came up with the extra parts idea.


----------



## Kal clark (Apr 2, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Yep, Mike is my favorite punching bag.   I was originally going to just go after mike and have Kal tell him that he was refunding his payment to put the bike up on eBay or something like that.  Kal was too nice but came up with the extra parts idea.




Robert is definitely the gremlin , I wouldn't have even thought of going through with it , but once mike got wind of it from his friend and agreed to play along I felt like I joined the boys club   you CABE guys are a pretty good bunch... I'll remember not to post anything next April or believe anything either  once is enough.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Remember when we got Mike with that bogus Monark 4 Sale CL post awhile back?!




And don't forget the X-box trade bluebird...


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 2, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> And don't forget the X-box trade bluebird...




@Robertriley  got @fordmike65  with the pencil stand too


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> @Robertriley  got @fordmike65  with the pencil stand too



 It was nice not having to hear him cry this year


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2020)

You try that Sh|+ again, you little Pencil Dic€, and I’ll rip your head off and Sh|+ in your neck!



Now drop and give me twenty!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 2, 2020)

That was well worth the read....I would have paid $$$ to be the villain in this one.....   @fordmike65


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 2, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> And don't forget the X-box trade bluebird...




X-Box!









						WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bik/6185519683.html




					thecabe.com


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 2, 2020)

And this folks, is one reason why APRIL is the cruelest month!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 2, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm proud to say I never gave AF.




Best post of 2020 so far.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> Best post of 2020 so far.



Ha thanks,  re-reading it I just realized it had an extra "a" .  Its been corrected.


----------

